# Need helping drawing up a band name...



## josh pelican (Aug 31, 2010)

A few years back, a few buddies (including groph on this board) and I had a joke goregrind band to play at a talent show. We started with the name Metallica and moved onto Feculent Urethral Discharge. We played two more shows before people refused to book us anymore. Maybe because it was improvised on the spot, maybe because we shorted out some power and caused things to catch fire . Either way, we are working on becoming a real band whenever we got off our lazy asses. Geoff (groph) will be playing guitar and I will be handling bass and some gutturals, as well as some lyrics and titles.

When we had our myspace going, there was one or two labels and a few bigger bands wanting to hear us. Of course, at that time we had no real songs, one guitarist had never played a guitar before, and we had a whamola being played with a shoe.

We figure it's time to start up the real band and see what happens. It's going to be "slam death metal/goregrind" band, and we will need a logo. Any contributions will be appreciated and I am willing to pay! I'm not going to pay like, $50-$200 for some logo that I can create by throwing spaghetti or raw hamburger at wall... but I will definitely pay some for your time!

I will post some samples if you would like, but if you're willing to take on the task, I will assume you are somewhat familiar with grind logos.

It has to be completely illegible and fucking retarded. The more "strings" the better. Hell, you can draw up a logo, then piss, shit, and vomit on it. I don't really care. Your dog can hump your leg then jizz on it.
Oh, and for the record, yes this is serious. 

Thanks, fuckers.


----------



## Nupss (Aug 31, 2010)

i might be able to help you, check my deviantart for a grindish logo, could this be something you're looking for? I can go way wackier than that hehe.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 31, 2010)

Not bad, but I am definitely looking for whackier.

Perverse Corpse Deforming Apparatus:





Lymphatic Phlegm:





eatinghumanshit:




Septycal Gorge:




Abominable Putridty:




Pus Vomit:




Guttural Engorgement:





Think you can handle shit like that?


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 31, 2010)

You mean ... Make the letters look like a bush or thorned tree that no one can read?


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 31, 2010)

Precisely! That's why I said you can shit or vomit on it and I won't care.

I would prefer if it read:
FECULENT
URETHRAL
DISCHARGE

This way it doesn't look like Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis' logo:





(yeah, I typed that out... wanna fight?)


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Nupss (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea think i could handle that, ill try and come up with some samples. That way you can choose what direction you prefer, might take me a couple of days though as my uni has just started again


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome, dude!


----------



## Nupss (Sep 6, 2010)

im sorry josh pelican, im going to have to disappoint you  im currently way backed up by a number of big projects which really need my full attention. i wont be able to sqeeuze anything in for at least a few weeks to months. i hope your search for a great band logo will go swiftly!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Not a problem, dude! I seriously appreciate the fact you were willing to do this.

Luckily, I remembered an old buddy of mine who moved back to Ontario is really into graphic design and designed everything for his band (myspace layout, merch, logo, etc.). I sent him a message and he said he would help me out for sure. I suspect it to be ridiculous!

But again, thanks! Hit me up whenever you've got some free time. I'd love to see some more projects of yours!


----------

